# haylage



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have asked about hay already but I forgot what was said. Is haylage ok for rabbits to eat?
Many thanks,
Jacqui


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think it has added stuff that makes it richer and more fattening for rabbits if I remember right its also normally a little more expensive.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks emzy. I don't need anything anymore fattening for Pickle's. I shall stay away from this.
Jacqui


----------

